# The "dock"...



## darren (Nov 7, 2007)

... at the bottom right of every page, just above the "contributors" banners is one slick piece of code! Very smooth.

That is all.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 7, 2007)

Holy shitballs!! That's awesome  he must have added that recently.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 7, 2007)

Its been there for several hours now. Get with the program, guys.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 7, 2007)

Stitch, that hurt, I'm going to drink bleach now


----------



## Drew (Nov 7, 2007)

I noticed it last night, back when it was in color.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm blind now!


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey that looks familiar  Nice


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2007)

it's jittery in Galeon under Debian, but smooth in Firefox at work.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 7, 2007)

Works ok in Safari on an iBook G4, but the names tend to get stuck on and then it gets a little laggy.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Works and looks great on my machine (Firefox).


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 7, 2007)

Firefox FTW  Looks awesome. Can it be at the top of the page as well?


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 7, 2007)

it's pretty cool, it makes the site a bit like a mac 

also, woo! james has his cool jedi avatar again! star wars FTW! (fuck im such a nerd )


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed it yesterday, it works fine with my firefox in vista.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 7, 2007)

Noice!!!


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Firefox FTW  Looks awesome. Can it be at the top of the page as well?



Yeah, it's going to move up to where the tabs are now eventually, I just need to fart with it to get the 'proximity" of the mouse below it to be less sensitive. For example, if I put it where the tabs are now, you can't click your PM inbox. 

Not that I ever do anyway.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah I was wondering when I moved my mouse up there in certain parts it makes a horizontal scrollbar appear.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2007)

Eh? Where?


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2007)

i think he means a horizontal scroll bar in the browser window, as, when you mouse-over the dock, it expands.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Nov 7, 2007)

neat stuff. Very smooth


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2007)

Leon said:


> i think he means a horizontal scroll bar in the browser window, as, when you mouse-over the dock, it expands.



It does? In which browser, and at what resolution?


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2007)

it extends the bottom horizontal bar in my Firefox (the bottom bar is always there for this site) @ 1152x864.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh, so there's a scrollbar in the window itself, not like, under the actual dock, correct? I see what you mean now. I'm probably going to move it anyway, so that'll go away.

Translation: Jeff will find anything to complain about.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 7, 2007)

I noticed it too, but I wasn't going to say anything. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2007)

Both of you are forbidden to ever post in this forum again. 

Edit: btw, nice avatar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> Oh, so there's a scrollbar in the window itself, not like, under the actual dock, correct? I see what you mean now. I'm probably going to move it anyway, so that'll go away.
> 
> Translation: Jeff will find anything to complain about.


hey...just some things bother me  

the newer icons look better than the coloured ones that were there before though ^.^


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2007)

I swear, I'll simmons you if you make one more mention comparing the one that's there now to the one that I put up when testing it. 

Anyway, I moved some shit around down there, and you should have no more scrollbar.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 7, 2007)

Its not tracking properly now. It doesn't move for ages, then starts dacncing all on its own. 

I'm sorry. No more posts.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Its not tracking properly now. It doesn't move for ages, then starts dacncing all on its own.
> 
> I'm sorry. No more posts.




Please stop commenting on my site when you're browsing with a 2400 baud modem on an Amiga. If your computer didn't suck, and if you cleared your cache once in awhile after spending 9 hours a night surfing porno, it would work fine. It's because you're just refreshing the page and waving the mouse all over it before giving it, and the site, a chance to render completely.

In short, fuck off.


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2007)

looks good centered there. well, 'behaves' good there, anyways.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2007)

It works fine in Firefox on my Mac. Glad to see you got it implemented for good Chris


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks cool, guys.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 7, 2007)

I like not having to go to the top of the page to get the new posts.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> Anyway, I moved some shit around down there, and you should have no more scrollbar.


it's great now =3


----------

